
Ever tried learning programming and failed? Here's how I started without failing - hammadnasir
http://amazedprogrammer.blogspot.com/2017/08/ever-tried-to-start-learning.html
======
GrumpyNl
Didnt read it but you should fail a few times, failing is learning!

